# 1.8T, 15k Oil Service?



## New_Beetlemania (Mar 1, 2016)

Would it be possible to get 10-12k, or maybe even 15k purely highway miles out of Lucas Oil fully synthetic 0W40 in a 1.8T engine equipped with a proper high-capacity, synthetic media filter? 104k miles, spark plugs/coils are to be changed soon, and the air filter has been changed within the last 10k miles. 10-12k seems realistic, but would it be asking too much to try to get a 15k OCI?


----------



## Kryslr (Jul 14, 2016)

I have read that it should be changed every 5k miles in the 1.8T because of the heat from the turbo and possible sludging issues. also 0w40? I believe in the owners manual VW calls for 10w40 for summer and 5w40 for winter


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

Kryslr said:


> I have read that it should be changed every 5k miles in the 1.8T because of the heat from the turbo and possible sludging issues. also 0w40? I believe in the owners manual VW calls for 10w40 for summer and 5w40 for winter



This is ALL wrong.

Do more research.

Castrol 0w40 - best - do oil changes every 10k for best results.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Only way to be comfortable with a longer oil service interval is to have your oil tested when drained, the report will give you an indication of the breakdown of the oil in the crankcase.

My brother has a 03 Jetta with 1.8T that he currently has over 200K and runs Mobil 1 0w40 since new, with testing of the used oil he was able to go about 8K without it breaking down to the point that it was not recommended to be in engine any longer. His daily commute is about 50 minutes each way on the interstate driving 75mph.

Go to Bob is the Oil Guy website, very in depth forums about oil.

If you run VW approved synthetic oils (502) you should not have any problems with the sludge/coking problem caused by the high heat of the turbo.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The only way you will know is paying money for Used Oil Analysis such as Blackstone Labs. You first do a sample at 5000 miles, and they will analyze it and make recommendations for the next sampling and/or oil change interval 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

beetleything said:


> This is ALL wrong.
> 
> Do more research.
> 
> Castrol 0w40 - best - do oil changes every 10k for best results.


What's your proof that Castrol edge 0w40 is best?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

New_Beetlemania said:


> Would it be possible to get 10-12k, or maybe even 15k purely highway miles out of Lucas Oil fully synthetic 0W40 in a 1.8T engine equipped with a proper high-capacity, synthetic media filter? 104k miles, spark plugs/coils are to be changed soon, and the air filter has been changed within the last 10k miles. 10-12k seems realistic, but would it be asking too much to try to get a 15k OCI?


Mobil 1 0w-40 and oil changes every 10k for best results.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Kryslr said:


> I have read that it should be changed every 5k miles in the 1.8T because of the heat from the turbo and possible sludging issues. also 0w40? I believe in the owners manual VW calls for 10w40 for summer and 5w40 for winter


.


----------

